
Tapulous: We Make $1 Million a Month from App Store - jacquesm
http://www.pcworld.com/article/185276/tapulous_we_make_1_million_a_month_from_app_store.html
======
stanleydrew
That is quite impressive. But it's an obvious outlier. I'd be interested in
the median monthly revenue for a single _application_ , not an entire company.
Anybody have any numbers on that (or care to speculate)?

~~~
nopassrecover
You may as well treat this as a single application, albeit spread out over
multiple versions and content releases (a la The Sims).

~~~
dasil003
Completely true, but it's also worth noting that Tapulous' current market
position is a result of some elegant pivots. Tap Tap Revolution was just one
of many many apps they were working on in the early days. Once it started
taking off they were smart enough to recognize an opportunity and convert that
to a very solid business. Therefore it's a bit misleading to consider it a
one-app success story, because there was so much more done behind the scenes.

~~~
qeorge
Right, but it is significant in a discussion of what one app has the potential
to make in Apple's App Store.

------
wallflower
I met an iPhone developer a few weeks ago who was making a decent middle-class
income off his portfolio of apps. To me, that is more realistic and inspiring
than Tapulous' boasting.

He did say that you have to have a niche app. People who want your app will
find your app (and its competitors) through searching keywords. He couldn't
emphasize how important it was to have the _name_ of the app be something
specific to the niche.

------
boucher
The median? It's almost certainly less than $10, if it isn't $0. Most apps
don't ever make any money, especially after they disappear from the new
releases list.

You'd _have_ to look at all applications which sold at least $1 in that month
otherwise your results would be too skewed.

------
topbanana
"This is a staggering figure for a company that only has 20 employees"

Not really. $50k revenue per employee doesn't leave a lot of room for
overheads let alone profit. Compare and contrast with Apple, who turnover a
truly impressive $1.06m per head.

~~~
jacquesm
_per month_ , not per year.

~~~
topbanana
Doh. Well that is good then!

